# Comment voir la quantité de RAM utilisée



## jps75015 (29 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un MBA 11", sous 10.6, 128 Go de DD et 2 Go de RAM. Comment peut-on connaître la quantité de RAM utilisée en fonction de l'ouverture d'applications. En somme, l'équivalent du fameux ctrl alt del sur un PC ? 

Merci d'avance et bon week-end.

JPS


----------



## subsole (29 Mai 2011)

jps75015 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un MBA 11", sous 10.6, 128 Go de DD et 2 Go de RAM. Comment peut-on connaître la quantité de RAM utilisée en fonction de l'ouverture d'applications. En somme, l'équivalent du fameux ctrl alt del sur un PC ?
> 
> Merci d'avance et bon week-end.
> 
> JPS



Bonjour,
Dans le dossier Utilitaires, l'application Moniteur d'activité =>  onglet Mémoire système.


----------



## jps75015 (1 Juin 2011)

Bonjour et merci pour le tuyau, qui m'a permis de constater de 2 Go, c'est vite atteint.

JP S


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Juin 2011)

Bonjour

Je pense utile de rappeler que Mac OS X ne gère pas sa mémoire comme Windows, et que contrairement à lui, il ne la libère que lorsqu'il en a besoin, afin d'obtenir de bonnes performances (la libération de mémoire est une opération forte consommatrice de temps). En conséquence, sur Mac il est tout-à-fait normal de voir sa mémoire se remplir.

Si tu trouves que tes 2 Go sont vite atteints, tu pourrais tout aussi bien faire le même constat avec 4 Go ou 8 Go : tant qu'il y a de la place, le système continue de remplir la mémoire tout au long de l'utilisation de l'ordinateur.

En fait, dans le moniteur d'activité, il ne faut pas se fier à la mémoire «Utilisée» (en bas à gauche) ni à la mémoire «Disponible» (en vert), qui se réfèrent à une situation immédiate qui peut changer rapidement à la demande, mais plutôt à la mémoire «Résidente» (en rouge) ou «Active» (en jaune).

Tu verras alors que généralement sous SL une utilisation courante réclame guère plus de 1 Go, et moins de 1,5 Go avec une dizaine d'applications ouvertes.


NB : pour te faire une idée de ce qui est vraiment nécessaire au système et aux applications à un moment donné, dans une session administrateur tu peux lancer Terminal et taper la commande « purge ».


----------



## claud (2 Juin 2011)

Sur mon mac : No manual entry for purge
(ou : command not found)

où me suis-je trompé ?

merci Pascal


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juin 2011)

Oups... La commande « purge » fait partie des installations optionnelles de Mac OS X. Ce qui signifie que tu ne l'as pas forcément sur ton Mac.

Pour l'installer, tu peux :
- insérer le DVD d'installation de Mac OS X (SL) dans le lecteur,
- ouvrir le package _Xcode.mpkg_ situé dans le dossier "_Installations facultatives_" à l'aide de Pacifist,
- développer l'arborescence _Contenu de Xcode > Contenu de DeveloperToolsSystemComponentsHIDDEN_,
- sélectionner _Contenu de CHUD.pkg_,
- aller dans le menu _Fichier_ et cliquer sur "_Installer les fichiers aux endroits par défaut_"...

Cette manière de procéder évite d'installer tout XCode, qui pèse 2,3 Go et dont tu n'as certainement pas besoin.


----------



## claud (3 Juin 2011)

Merci : j'ai fait l'installation sans encombre et commence à comprendre l'usage de la fonction « purge » .


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Juin 2011)

Ici cette fonction n'a qu'un but démonstratif. Elle te montre à peu près à quel niveau se situe l'usage minimum de la mémoire en la nettoyant.

En pratique on l'utilise essentiellement lors de développements pour purger les caches afin de réaliser certains tests de performances à partir d'une situation équivalente à un démarrage.

Lorsqu'on y fait appel, elle ralentit fortement le Mac, le temps qu'il reprenne un état d'optimisation compatible avec de bonnes performances. Cela prend généralement plusieurs secondes.


Encore une fois, le remplissage « excessif » de la mémoire est normal, et ne réduit pas les performances. Son nettoyage avec « purge » n'améliore pas de façon sensible la vitesse et la réactivité, et fait même perdre du temps sur le moment.


----------



## chafpa (3 Juin 2011)

Surprenant, un simple surf avec Firefox et Thunderbird ouverts prends 2,31 Go  .....


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Juin 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Surprenant, un simple surf avec Firefox et Thunderbird ouverts prends 2,31 Go  .....


Si ça prend autant de place, c'est simplement parce que cette place était libre. Si tu avais eu moins de mémoire, ça aurait pris moins de place, et pourtant tu n'aurais pas senti de différence.

On n'est pas sous Windows, et quand on parle de performances, la quantité de mémoire utilisée n'est pas forcément un critère à retenir, du moins tant que le fichier de swap ne se met pas à enfler.


----------



## chafpa (3 Juin 2011)

J'ai bien compris et j'ai 8 Go de mémoire car quand je lance Windows 7 sous Parallels, je lui ai alloué 4 Go de mémoire pour être confortable


----------



## bakarkari (3 Juin 2011)

Tu peux installer "MenuMeters" qui te donne en permanence la conso de ta ram débit adsl etc.
http://www.ragingmenace.com/software/menumeters/


----------

